# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Kόμβος Παλεοπαναγιάς

## Venox

Να σημειώσω πως λειτουργεί κόμβος ΚΑΙ στην περιοχή της Παλεοπαναγιάς στην Ναύπακτο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Αυτά τα ATOP τι είναι;  ::

----------


## Venox

ένα ιδιωτικό ασύρματο δίκτυο. αν πράξεις τα παλαιότερα posts θα δεις περισσότερα!

----------


## Acinonyx

Διάβασα. Δεν είναι ιδιωτικό.. Είναι Wireless ISP. Συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν;

----------


## Venox

Δυστυχώς ναι. Και δυστυχώς έχουν πολύ θόρυβο... Δεν ξέρουμε τι να κάνουμε και από ότι γνωρίζω αυτό απαγορεύεται!

----------


## GeorgeKatz

Μπράβο παιδιά, καλή προσπάθεια  :: 
Όμως ο κόμβος είναι στην Παλ*αι*οπαναγία.  ::  
Κανένας χάρτης τοπολογίας υπάρχει;

----------


## alfadeck

> Μπράβο παιδιά, καλή προσπάθεια 
> Όμως ο κόμβος είναι στην Παλ*αι*οπαναγία.  
> Κανένας χάρτης τοπολογίας υπάρχει;


Χαιρετε

Επισημαινω το http://www.wirenet.gr/wind οπου μπορειτε να καταχωρησετε στιγμα, ΙΡ κλπ 
Σε αλλο ποστ ενημερωσα να βαλουμε ΙΡ απο την Πανελλαδικο Δικτυο
Στο Αγρινιο τα εχουμε βαλει, υπαρχουν και 2 DNS (συντομα θα συνδεθουν και με την wind μας αν πανε ολα καλα) οποτε αν συμφωνειτε συνεργαζομαστε.

Φιλικα
Σπυρος
(Διαχειριστης WIMAN)

----------

